# Fridge smoker gasket?



## slapaho_injun (Apr 21, 2018)

_......I put a 1/2" rope gasket in and used the 2000 degree rated stove sealer it came with to glue it to the fridge. Kept the door closed for 24 hrs. Seemed to stick perfectly. I ran the smoker up to 450 degrees and then dropped it down to 240 and let it run all day. The gasket held up great I thought. Well, it's been a couple weeks since then and we have had some rain, snow, etc since then and when I opened the smoker today.......my rope gasket fell right down to the ground.......like it never had the sealant/glue ever put on it. What can I do for a permanent door gasket? _


----------



## playdirty (Apr 22, 2018)

Tadpole gasket. It's a little pricey but can be screwed down. You can get up to 1/2" on Amazon but I needed 5/8" so I got mine through McMaster-carr.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Apr 22, 2018)

I see a tadpole gasket that is rope and also a silicon, neither looks as if it can be screwed down? Part number or picture please? Thanks!


----------



## playdirty (Apr 22, 2018)

Mine is rope with a 1/2" flange.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Apr 23, 2018)

All of those say not for outdoor use? i will check them out tho. Thank you !


----------



## slapaho_injun (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugly Smoker got paint today. As soon as I get the door gasket issue resolved, we will be smoking!


----------

